# Offshore Sargent



## JWT (Jun 28, 2004)

Looking to add names to my crew list for when the weather allows, expenses are split. Must be on time, small boat experience, physically fit, have a passion for fishing, and respectful. Center console boat and long runs to deep water, make for long days. I'm a fair weather fisherman and don't like to beat up my boat or crew, having a good time and safety are my priorities. Typically bottom fish in 300' to 1000', also trolling. Amberjack, grouper, and various deep water species are common catches. PM if interested.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

I'd be interested.


----------



## alex1023 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm interested. 832 755 8262


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

I am interested 832-818-2150

thanks


----------



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## bigpoppagoodtime93 (May 10, 2015)

*location*

where are leaving from?


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*add me*

832-231-3434


----------

